# Its Official



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

So I finally pulled the trigger and called [email protected] to order all my stuff.







Got almost everything today except the rear bags which are on there way now. Going to run the front uvair bags over my weitec coils and firestones out back. 2 400 viair compressors, 5 gallon tank with a 8 asco valve set up. Also going with the dakota digital gauges. I might have to ask a million questions here because im a little unsure of what im doing. Hopefully you guys will help me out.


car all jacked up in garage... while its in the garage i will be doing some other things too... but i will keep it all air in this build

the car thats under the knife


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Its Official (WillyWalderbeast)*

sick ride. love the wheels too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

damn thats gonna look pretty sweet.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Its Official (WillyWalderbeast)*

Gonna look good!


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Its Official (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Can't wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Its Official (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

OOOOOOOOOOHHHH DIP SON!!!!


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

yea a little worried how the wheels are going to look because there only 17s


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

Dont worry, the wheels are going to look awesome dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Its Official (candywhitevdub)*

are those work equips??? Either way they look sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Its Official (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_are those work equips??? Either way they look sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not Works, they are Stern's, JDM wheels


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Its Official (Chet Ubetcha)*

I love a clean 5-spoke...kineses K-58's, work equip's, schmidt Race 2000 and these Stern wheels have been added to my list.








Good luck with the build and keep us updated along the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by diive4sho at 9:19 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Its Official (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
Not Works, they are Stern's, JDM wheels
 
you betcha.... Chet Ubetcha


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Its Official (WillyWalderbeast)*

got some things done today.....

put together all my valves.... is it ok to have the pressure sensors on the sides like this??? 

figured out what ports im using on the tank and which ones im not.. where im going to mount the tanks... still need to cut a space in the wood where the tank sits, so it will sit lower and look more flush... will be doing that tomorrow


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

also have to call kevin tomorrow for some 90s, maybe 2 more braided lines and with a couple questions...


----------



## SLC punk (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

damn daikus! you've been busy.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLC punk)*

We did work tonight Matty E


----------



## THEWHiTEBUNNY (Nov 17, 2006)

and i helped!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks good but you may wanna have the sensors pointing down, water can collect and cause rusting/corrosion/scaling. I had to replace a sender the other day because of this.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

whats with all these JB's going on air before me!!! Don't you know you have to wait!!
















Its looking great, can't wait to see a proper stance on that thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Looks good but you may wanna have the sensors pointing down, water can collect and cause rusting/corrosion/scaling. I had to replace a sender the other day because of this. 

x2... 
Mine are pointing down and i need to replace all of them....














They were cheap ones, i really should get some a little nicer like dakota ones.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Its Official (WillyWalderbeast)*

gonna look awesome dude.. I cant wait to see it done... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Looks good but you may wanna have the sensors pointing down, water can collect and cause rusting/corrosion/scaling. I had to replace a sender the other day because of this. 

Thanks for the tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....is this even if you are running water traps???


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*

Ok need some help.... anyone running weitec coils with their bags up front... if so do you have the bottom spring perch all the way down??? and sould i cut the sliver metal peice so the mounting plate sits flush???


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone????? also im running 8 valves... can i run only two lines out of the tank and then T the two off???


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

i cant answer ur weitec question, for that look up Uberdork's thread he has detailed pictures of his bag setup the thread was strated by uberhosen...but as far as ur valves i ran 2 lines and t'd off to 2 valves each....im also running 8 valves its good cuz it makes for a more equal fill up and drop...make sure to get ptc Ts tho my first set were not and were crappy...i now hav ethe correct fittings and am more than happy with my setup


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Thanks


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Forgot to call kevin today so will have to wait till mo day to order the other fittings and braided line


_Modified by WillyWalderbeast at 11:37 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Its Official (WillyWalderbeast)*

Lookin good, it will be nice to see another JB on bags....I guess


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Its Official (JB_1152)*

i love the wheels, im excited! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nice, another jb going to be on bags
will the hatch close with the tank the way it is? it looks like its going to be a tight fit


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_nice, another jb going to be on bags
will the hatch close with the tank the way it is? it looks like its going to be a tight fit 

yea it is going to be close but once i cut the outline of the tank in the wood it will sit lower and will be fine.... didnt get anything done today becuase i was at a show in RI...Primer.... BTW saw stealthmagic27 car in person and it looked sick


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Its Official (WillyWalderbeast)*

front bags in


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Its Official (Chet Ubetcha)*

quick update... the front bags are in and i started running wires today... also cut and fitted the tank in the trunk...although i have to cut a new peice becuse i scrached the wood while cutting







but at least i have an outline now


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Its Official (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_...although i have to cut a new peice becuse i scrached the wood while cutting









good, so the scratch i put in it yesterday doesnt make a difference


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Its Official (Chet Ubetcha)*

rear bags came in today and are in.... labled all the wire tonite and mounted all my valves and compressors.... so all i have left is to run the wire and air line... so hopefully will be done by the weekend


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

tomorrow


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

people need pictures my friend


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

DONE.
Well not totaly.... Still have to tie up the driver side front line and clean up the rats nest in the trunk... Big up to chet ubetcha for all the help.. He is also the camra man so post them pics up son



_Modified by WillyWalderbeast at 2:35 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

alright on to the pictures, and i have to say, when he dropped it on the ground i was jumping around like a little girl








Up








Down








Tire to fender love
















Butt








Zingerrr!!








18" Carlssons
















Red RC's
















Real shoot tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks again chet... cant wait to notch the frame so the front will go lower


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those red RC's actually work nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

no shot from the front?? looks good form rear w/ any of those except the RC's.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks good but im going to have to with santi and say you need a front shot of that lip on the ground


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those red RC's actually work nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks... Saw your car at primer last weekend... Looks amazing


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_no shot from the front?? looks good form rear w/ any of those except the RC's. 

they are coming... Still need to notch the frame


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_no shot from the front?? looks good form rear w/ any of those except the RC's. 

here you go my man 


still need to notch my frame


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

cheater


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Looks great man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*















LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Damn, the front still looks pretty low even without the frame notched.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Whopper (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


















_Modified by vdubzzz at 5:33 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubzzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubzzz* »_
thats because you can't see the back in that one picture
















haha, true. It doesn't look as bad as most though, even in the full profile shot.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (vdubzzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubzzz* »_
thats because you can't see the back in that one picture
















ssshhhhhh


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

looks great, i love the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif time to notch it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

You guys all take nice photos.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You guys all take nice photos.

thanks again for all your help kevin


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks sick john. 
do you have any pics of where the bag sits from the wheel? like how close is the bag w/ it? 
Also did you cut the top bushing on top? 
and do you have a pic of the strut all assembled?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

Turned out really nice man, way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You guys all take nice photos.

Yea half Vortex have masters in photography


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Looks sick john. 
do you have any pics of where the bag sits from the wheel? like how close is the bag w/ it? 
Also did you cut the top bushing on top? 
and do you have a pic of the strut all assembled? 

thanks, are you talking front or back??? im guessing front... its not even close to touching... ill try to get a picture... i didnt cut the bushing at all.. was thinking about it but not sure how much to cut and i dont want to cut to much like jb did....
i might have i picture of the strut assembly ill check now


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

no pictures but it is just the bag sitting on top of the perch that is pictured...but i cut down the silver peice that im pointing to in this picture so it sits nicer... then its just the top bushing and thats that


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

well i wanna see the order of how you have the plates that bolt to the bag and the spring plate, the bearing and all that, because i think you may be able tog et rid of a couple of extra thing, or so some extra grinding w/o cutting that bushing and still be low. 
cutting that bushing isnt hard, jsut need to follow the line and cut about the 1/3 of the top. anyways, try and get a picture of that strut, you dont need to jack up the car, just raise the w/ the air all the way up and take a picture.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

yea when I get home this morning I will take a picture... But I'm not even running the lower metal plate.. Just the upper one.. But I will snap a photo when I get out of work...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you may not need to run either, cause the spring plate might fit inside the hole perfectly.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

I want bags so bad








Looks AMAZING http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_I want bags so bad










Whoa man, three bagged JB's in one country, thats pushing it


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
Whoa man, three bagged JB's in one country, thats pushing it









**** it, the more the merrier


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

Santi tried to get some pictures but cant get any good shots with the wheel on so ill try to do it later..... just a couple shots of my gauge and switch setup that i found on my camera
totaly hidden


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i like that set-up. very clean!! 
well get them whenever.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
Whoa man, three bagged JB's in one country, thats pushing it









My complete lack of knowledge pertaining to bags plus insufficient funds will keep me from doing it........at least in the next few years.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (dmoney)*

Love this...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

bringing this back for these


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Are those 18" sterns?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

17's


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy old thread..... I have been mad busy... Got to get back on the tex










_Modified by WillyWalderbeast at 12:12 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

sickness


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

WWFTW


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

what i get no love for the shot johnny????


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_what i get no love for the shot johnny????

everyone knows ur my bitc..... I mean photographer


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_
everyone knows ur my bitc..... I mean photographer









car is looking minty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*

hottness


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

SSIIICCKK


----------

